# Beethoven's Diabelli variations



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello all,heard the most riviting recording of Beethoven's Diabelli variations on French
Radio Classic, but missed the timing as to who this remarkable pianist was.Can I have your favourites CD's for this work, many thank's Lesley


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

I have Stephen Kovacevich's recordings of the Diabelli Variations. It's well overdue for a listen!


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank 's Chambernut, I will certainly follow your suggestion, I am playing the Diabelli at this moment, mine is by Alfred Brendel, have had it years, so need to hear other pianist
& see if I can define the difference.i find it incredible what Beethoven can do with a simple theme,he's the absolute top's


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Lesley, or anyone else, which are your favorite of Beethoven's 33 Diabelli variations?

Mine are 1, 14, 19, 20 and 29 to 33

In particular, I think the # 32 Fuga allegro is WOW!

And, I came across the "tempo" marking that I've haven't seen before.

V # 26 is marked _Piacevole_ I looked in Dolmetsch, and it seems more of a "mood" marking, rather than tempo indicator.

*Piacevole - pleasant, agreeable, pleasing, graceful, suggesting a smooth unobtrusive rendering of a composition

*Reference - www.dolmetsch.com


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Chambernut, Thanks for giving me your favourites of the variations. With pad in hand it was my delight to hear this imaginative genius again tonight,for one third of the
work I did well.then became totally absorbed ! You mentioned dolmetsch, & I agree there are some cocktails of exquisitely soft passages followed by the most dramatic,I will be eager to get another chance over the weekend, & will let you know. Definately I feel these are the greatest set of variations ever written for the piano, starting with an air of nobitity,
demanding, taking me on a heady intoxicating voyage.Good night


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello , difficult to make a choice,certainly trying has deepened my appreciation. His variety
is so superb! contrasts from one to the other exhilarating beyond words Nos 2 ,8, 15,20, 29, 32.33,
Stephen Kuvacevich is on my list.


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello there! I think that the best variation is the 32nd!

Speaking of variations why don't you take a look at Mendelssohn's Variations Serieuses?

http://music.download.com/andrewkoay/3600-8277-100094507.html?tag=MDL_artist_tab_apsongs


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Mendelssohn is a huge favorite, could you supply a good recording of this work, I'm sure I know it, but samefully low on recordings of mendelssohn thanks Lesley


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello again
Just finished listening to the download of Andrew Koay I was not familiar with these
variations, thanks for introducing them , very enjoyable ,need to push ahead with Mendelssohn repertoire


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Generally speaking, who is your favorite composer?


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

Beethoven, Beethoven, Beethoven, no doubt . Brahms a close second


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

I...don't know... Even if i find Beethoven's music powerful, dramatic and very lyrical... i would doubt his elegance in non-piano pieces. Well, you are thinking "who are you to criticize a Beethoven", and you may be right. But i prefer Schubert's, Mozart's (esp. No.25 & No.40) and Mendelssohn's symphonies to Beethoven's. For example, even if i have nothing to say about the Choral of his Ninth (because it is just perfect), its first part "exhausts" me...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Mendelssohn said:


> I...don't know... Even if i find Beethoven's music powerful, dramatic and very lyrical... i would doubt his elegance in non-piano pieces.
> For example, even if i have nothing to say about the Choral of his Ninth (because it is just perfect), its first part "exhausts" me...


Do you think the piano works are elegant? (Elegant as in aristocratic?)


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, i find his piano works (at least most of them) less "brutal" than some of his symphonic music. "Fur Elise" and "Moonlight" are two perfect examples of elegance. To be honest, i never liked Beethoven as a composer, although i love some of his works... I prefer Chopin to Beethoven because its easier both for the ear and the mind...Chopin's piano pieces are ELEGANT and i understand them easier whereas in Beethoven many times i have sat in front of my piano thinking "he wrote this thing because he could not hear or because he wanted to say something i cannot understand and maybe i don't care about?". Well, I know Beethoven is the Giant of classical music, but I can't help underestimating some of his music (especially taking into consideration music of other composers too)!!!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah... really


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Of course, when say elegance i mean something like:

Mendelssohn:
http://www.jmc.co.il/music/27-23.mp3
http://www.jmc.co.il/music/27-45.mp3
http://www.jmc.co.il/music/27-38.mp3

Chopin:
http://server3.pianosociety.com/protected/chopin-58-4-bar-niv.mp3
http://server3.pianosociety.com/protected/chopin-66-villeneuve.mp3


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Mendelssohn said:


> Of course, when say elegance i mean something like:
> 
> Mendelssohn:
> http://www.jmc.co.il/music/27-23.mp3
> ...


Thanks for the page, the Jerusalem Music Centre has a very interesting music section. Here you have, for example, Chopin's Etude Op. 14 Nº 4 played with marimbas: http://www.jmc.co.il/music/22-6.mp3


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

If you liked the page, check this:

http://www.classiccat.net/


----------

